
Philosophy of computer science – Utrecht University - lainon
http://www.cs.uu.nl/groups/AD/index-phil.html
======
osullivj
Thanks - this has been an area of interest for me for some time, being a
philosophy grad and long time dev. Good to see the Turing name check. I'd
expect Godel, Church and Quine to figure too. "To be is to be the value of a
bound variable": that's where ontology meets language design!

